# How long do i cook abts?



## workoutchamp (May 2, 2009)

How long do you cook abts in a smoker at about 250?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 2, 2009)

If you split the pepper & wrap them in bacon, keep up the temps until the bacon is browned and starting to crisp up a bit. I did mine lastnight in the GOSM at 225* for the 1st 20 minutes, pulled the smoke and cranked it to 280* until browned well. They were pretty tasty.

Eric


----------



## pineywoods (May 2, 2009)

When the bacon gets to your liking they are done for me thats around 2 hours give or take 15 minutes


----------



## pignit (May 2, 2009)

Like Piney says..... when the bacon is done..... it's time to eat.


----------



## richoso1 (May 2, 2009)

Smoke them till the bacon is at the texture that you like. Everything else will be fine.


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 2, 2009)

what everyone else said +1. i have also found that it seems the longer they are on, the less "hot" they are, but you get ALL of the flavor!


----------

